# Some quick Info on TEST400 Please!



## BIGMACATTACK (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello I was needing some info on TEST 400 from some older guys that have been lefting a while and already pretty big, I have lifted for several years and on and off for the last year or so, I am getting back in after about a six month lay off, I am 33 yrs old,6'2", 265lbs and I already pretty big and pretty strong, I have taken SuS 250 a few time 10 week cylces of one shot a week, and I hvae taken Winstrol once, Where I used to live this was about all that was around, but now I have moved, Some guys I know are tell ing me that Test 400 is great, I don't no anything about it and was wondering what some of you thought.  I know all about diet, muscle groups, evercises, etc, I just want some info on this TEST 400


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 3, 2006)

Its going to hurt a lot where you inject it....if you want some good cheap thrills at your expense you should inject 1cc of that into each of your quads!  

Its 400mg/ml or 400mg test enanthate per 1cc you inject. It can help you cut down on injection volume when running multiple oils or high doses of test.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 3, 2006)

BIGMACATTACK said:
			
		

> Hello I was needing some info on TEST 400 from some older guys that have been lefting a while and already pretty big, I have lifted for several years and on and off for the last year or so, I am getting back in after about a six month lay off, I am 33 yrs old,6'2", 265lbs and I already pretty big and pretty strong, I have taken SuS 250 a few time 10 week cylces of one shot a week, and I hvae taken Winstrol once, Where I used to live this was about all that was around, but now I have moved, Some guys I know are tell ing me that Test 400 is great, I don't no anything about it and was wondering what some of you thought. I know all about diet, muscle groups, evercises, etc, I just want some info on this TEST 400


Tell you what. If it's QV Test 400 from Mexico, Good luck. I did one injection and trashed it from the pain. I have only heard of a couple that could handle it. Maybe 5% of the people. Do yourself a favor and just get some good old test 250. 


Tough


----------



## BIGMACATTACK (Jan 3, 2006)

I have not seen it yet but I can only imagine that this is not that particular one becuase these boys pushing it couldn't take that I'm sure. I don't think they could handle much pain.  That Sust 250 hurt like soreness but I keep hearing that this is going to hurt alot worse from everything I read, these guys say that I don't need to stack this with anything, what do you guys say?


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Test only cycle
10 Weeks of Test Cyp or  E
500mg a week ( 250mg 2x a week)
14 days after last shot start PCT


And don't use test 400, that shit destroyed me every time I tried.....swelled up in pain for 9-10 days each time.


----------



## BIGMACATTACK (Jan 3, 2006)

Man the guys in the gym around here act like it is the greastest thing since sliced bread but it sounds like some good shit to stay away from, I really like that SUST 250 is this TEST 250 going to give me about the same gains


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 3, 2006)

BIGMACATTACK said:
			
		

> I have not seen it yet but I can only imagine that this is not that particular one becuase these boys pushing it couldn't take that I'm sure. I don't think they could handle much pain. That Sust 250 hurt like soreness but I keep hearing that this is going to hurt alot worse from everything I read, these guys say that I don't need to stack this with anything, what do you guys say?


Well lets put it this way. Unless it's home brew, Then it came from Mexico and that shit is devastating. Do what you want. you'll see after the first injection. Sus 250 isn't shit. I could poke that all day long with no problems at all.


----------



## BIGMACATTACK (Jan 4, 2006)

I might doing some different shopping, thanks for info


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 4, 2006)

BIGMACATTACK said:
			
		

> I might doing some different shopping, thanks for info


400 makes no sense anyways. most cycles run look like this. 500, 750, 1000..ECT....This is why 250 mgs is popular. Now there are guys like Mudge that brews his own @ 500 mgs. That makes sense if your going to do a gram a week plus. But his home brew I believe is with only 1% BA making it somewhat of a painless injection. Mexico's shit contains high percentages of BA. making a lot of the gear painfull.


----------



## BIGMACATTACK (Jan 4, 2006)

I think that I will get with these guys and see what they have and then come back with the right name, dosage and other shit and go from there, thanks agian for the info


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 4, 2006)

BIGMACATTACK said:
			
		

> I think that I will get with these guys and see what they have and then come back with the right name, dosage and other shit and go from there, thanks agian for the info


Now that sounds like a smart thing to do. What I hate is for you to get ahold of some of this mexican Test 400 and maybe end up shit canning it like a lot of people have. 

Look at it this way. Say you want to inject 1 gram a week divided into two. 500 one day and 500 another day. You could use 2 cc of test 250 ea one of those days. Remember 2 cc's of test 250 is going to have more oil then 1.25 cc of test 400. It's that added oil that will help keep the pain down. One other thing you could do is withdraw 1 cc of test 400 and fill the rest of the pin with sterile oil. That would help

Tough


----------



## dobe187 (May 2, 2010)

im on the test 400 now 4 shot s in and aint had a problem with it


----------



## heavyiron (May 2, 2010)

High mg/ml is usually crippling pain. I shot a bunch of T450 and it felt like I was in a car wreck the next day after each shot. I finally cut it with some grape seed oil.


----------



## Iron Dragon (May 3, 2010)

I have yet to see a true test 400 that did not hurt. Even with only 2%BA, 18%BB, and all EO.


----------



## dobe187 (May 3, 2010)

to be honest i get i bit of a dead shoulder but nothin major there is also deca goin in with it read up on a form about mixin deca n the pain is hardly bad n i gusse it depends on dif people on my last cycle of sus n d had no pain what so ever n i know my test is lagit from mexico


----------



## Glycomann (May 3, 2010)

This high concentration gear goes against the grain.  Usually the UGL uses lots of solvent, to much BA and unapproved oils to keep it in solution.  Then once you inject it and the oils starts to dissipate the drug probably crystalizes right at the injection site. My advice would be to stick with normal concentrations and preferably true human grade gear or brew your own.


----------



## muscle37 (Sep 26, 2010)

really guys??? im taking test 400. been rotating my delts. 3 shots at 400mgs each into the cycle so far. 2 werent bad at all 1 bothered me a little bit but not nearly as bad as 100mg/cc winny. the gains are too good not to do it. 14 days in weight ^ 9lbs...strength unbelievable. anyways...no pain no gain right?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 26, 2010)

*Another option*

I have some testo 400 myself and I have been told it will hurt so what I have decided is when(if) I include it in my cycle I can use half cc of that testo 400 and a full cc of 100 mg jelfa test so It will cut down the concentration and hopefully make it tolerable. So you'd have 1 1/2 cc at 300 mg concentration. And you could hit that twice per week. Also I'd like to point out a important fact to you. IF you decide to do sustanon please dont just do one pin per week. Thats a mix of four differant tests and to even be close to stable you should do a mon-thurs schedule. Just my opinion.


----------



## NLifter (Sep 26, 2010)

if its anything like the old T400 from back in the day, i think it was denkall then it will HURT a lot but give great results! I did it for about 7 weeks i had to stop by then i could not take the pain and within 6 weeks i was up 12lbs and strongest i have ever been!


----------



## Stoner1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Seems as if the new "hybrids" like sust4fifty and the 500's would be painful as well. 
Never tried the hybrids anybody here got any experience with them ?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 26, 2010)

*Yes*

If you would care to take a look at the log I'm making it's called(opinions please, I'm starting in the morning) it tells that I am having problems with pain in my cycle. It's a pretty good log and I'd be happy for others to join in. To summarize I will be doing my 3rd pin tomarrow of xtr500 by genxxl and TPP. It's 1/2 cc XTR500 and 1cc of TPP. Mon-thurs schedule for a total of 700mgs per wk. Double wide and genxxl have been helping me with this and I am experienceing some discomfort. The blend is 150mgs tren E, 250mgs test-E and 100 prop. The reason for adding in the TPP is because it has a half life of 3.5 days and I thought with that addition I wouldnt be wasting the prop in the blend and that it would go good together. The log explains my results thus far. But yes. IMO high concentration blends will cause some discomfort. I'm not crippled but it frickin hurts. Quad shots so far have been my choice, we shall see if I have to change or get used to it.


----------



## Stoner1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Roaddkingg said:


> If you would care to take a look at the log I'm making it's called(opinions please, I'm starting in the morning) it tells that I am having problems with pain in my cycle. It's a pretty good log and I'd be happy for others to join in. To summarize I will be doing my 3rd pin tomarrow of xtr500 by genxxl and TPP. It's 1/2 cc XTR500 and 1cc of TPP. Mon-thurs schedule for a total of 700mgs per wk. Double wide and genxxl have been helping me with this and I am experienceing some discomfort. The blend is 150mgs tren E, 250mgs test-E and 100 prop. The reason for adding in the TPP is because it has a half life of 3.5 days and I thought with that addition I wouldnt be wasting the prop in the blend and that it would go good together. The log explains my results thus far. But yes. IMO high concentration blends will cause some discomfort. I'm not crippled but it frickin hurts. Quad shots so far have been my choice, we shall see if I have to change or get used to it.



will check it out.


----------



## kaufmass (Sep 26, 2010)

damn, test 400 could hurt realll bad man, be careful with that


----------



## slickgto (Nov 7, 2010)

I have done test400 with deca twice and got great gains with no pain.shot it in my shoulders,a little itching if anything avoid shooting your quads did it one time and was in pain for two days,dont know why my shoulders never hurt like that.but again I was very happy with the gains eat like a pig,put on 15-20 pounds.


----------



## SEANwayne (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok hear me out I did a test 400 shot in my leg, no pain didnt hurt after no swelling, but hours later i went to the gym and worked out the muscle i did the shot in, it didnt really hurt until then next day, now its a little swollen and hurts to walk a little and cant qwite fully extend it, Ive been soaking my leg in the bath for a bit and then ice it for a bit, but still hurts somewhat, does anyone got any remedies they could share or guide me in the right direction on what to do. But I do know now to wait a day after taking the shot to go to the gym or two.


----------



## Supervette101 (Jul 5, 2011)

Brother you sound like a pretty big guy, I'm surprised one shot of sust a week did much for you? If you go back to that you gotta at least shot it twice a week if not eod at your size. Just be smart before you take shot #1 and have everything in place. AI, PCT, etc.... There are hundreds of posts on here that all start the same way "help need AI or PCT fast".... Everybody jumps the gun and can't wait to start before everything comes in and that's bad. So do yourself a favor, keep reading and get everything lined up and IN HAND. Good luck brother, keep hanging and banging em.


----------



## Josebfl (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm on my 3rd shot of t400 and yes it does hurt! But you guys should try in your cheeks it works for me 1cc every 5 days. Don't get me wrong there is pain but it's bearable.


----------



## 1bbigger (Sep 10, 2014)

I love Test 450 because it allows me to pin less ml's, I don't run high amounts and don't pin anywhere other than glutes so no pip for me at all. Good quality gear helps too.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 10, 2014)

I wondered about the PIP with 400 test. I have a pretty high tolerance but I still would rather avoid it if possible.  Worst PIP was test suspension in water. Now that is some rough shit!!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 11, 2014)

damn i just ordered some test 400 from paxton i asked if there was any pip and all4muscle told me there was no pip at all.it is 200mg test e and 200mg test cyp i dont want any thing that going to cause pip.damn wonder if i should order something else.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Sep 11, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> damn i just ordered some test 400 from paxton i asked if there was any pip and all4muscle told me there was no pip at all.it is 200mg test e and 200mg test cyp i dont want any thing that going to cause pip.damn wonder if i should order something else.



Give it a go. Anything at some point is going to cause you some pain. Just get really good at injecting. A steady hand goes a long way, and if it hurts when the needle goes in your doing it wrong. So many guys do a terrible job pinning and then blame it on the gear. Yea sometimes it is the gear and some gear will just hurt more no matter what you do. But if your worried about pain you need to find a new hobby.


----------



## Carverelli (Sep 14, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Give it a go. Anything at some point is going to cause you some pain. Just get really good at injecting. A steady hand goes a long way, and if it hurts when the needle goes in your doing it wrong. So many guys do a terrible job pinning and then blame it on the gear. Yea sometimes it is the gear and some gear will just hurt more no matter what you do. But if your worried about pain you need to find a new hobby.


I've used testo 400 from optimum and the pip isn't too bad. They use ethyl oleate and some peeps are allergic to that but worked fine for me


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Sep 14, 2014)

I tried the veterinary t400 from Mexico a couple of years ago-hurt but I have a pretty high tolerance for pain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

